# Apology for my drunk rant the other night.



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 15, 2015)

I was hammered the other night and I was talking shit that may have offended some people, if so I apologize brothers. Just wanted to humbly apologize for spewing puke the other day. Won't happen again braddahs


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well I've never seen booze make anyone smarter.  It's an honorable thing to come on here and publicly apologize.  Props


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 15, 2015)

This is my second home, and I don't shit on the floor in my own house.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 15, 2015)

:headbang:Happens to the best of us brother


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not seeing what you're talking about but its whatever. We never make good decisions when we drink. My biggest suggestion is turn off your phone or stay off it when you're drinking


----------



## thebrick (Mar 15, 2015)

That was a stand up thing to do xchew. Thanks. I have been known to put some Jack Black away years ago. My best advice is to stay off the road, stay home, and watch TV when hammered.


----------



## Sully (Mar 16, 2015)

Not that you're prone to this type of thing, but there is a phone app for people that are. You turn the app on before u start drinking, and from then on in order to unlock your phone you have to solve a series of 3 math problems. If ur too drunk to do math, no phone access and no drunk txts or forum rants. It's pretty genius, I think.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Not that you're prone to this type of thing, but there is a phone app for people that are. You turn the app on before u start drinking, and from then on in order to unlock your phone you have to solve a series of 3 math problems. If ur too drunk to do math, no phone access and no drunk txts or forum rants. It's pretty genius, I think.


That's awesome. What's the app name?


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 16, 2015)

it's called your screwed in an emergency.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hell man, no worries.  I don't think was too bad, just saw it and figured you got into that bottle of Crown Royal in the kitchen cabinet...lol.  At least you weren't out driving a car or something like that.  Alcohol is both medicine and poison.  
....And now that I am dieting, I get none of that medicine.  lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 16, 2015)

next time u will end up like him .,...LOL!


https://youtu.be/koN0tzWQsa4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 16, 2015)

Good to come in and take accountability.  Big ups for that.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 16, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Hell man, no worries.  I don't think was too bad, just saw it and figured you got into that bottle of Crown Royal in the kitchen cabinet...lol.  At least you weren't out driving a car or something like that.  Alcohol is both medicine and poison.
> ....And now that I am dieting, I get none of that medicine.  lol


Yeah I was effed up


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 16, 2015)

My bad boyz


----------



## Sully (Mar 16, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> That's awesome. What's the app name?



Don't remember off the top of my head. Do some searching on the App Store and U'll find it.


----------



## Sully (Mar 16, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> it's called your screwed in an emergency.



It doesn't override the ability to make emergency calls to 911 from your home screen.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 16, 2015)

I did'nt read the rant but my question is what were you drinking? by knowing what booze you were downing, I could probably guess the degree of your rant. LOL...Sometimes I like to get a little f-ed up.. makes the chuncky chicks start looking and tasting better......:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Akamai (Mar 17, 2015)

Im I the only one that now wishes I had seen it??

Ak


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 17, 2015)

Akamai said:


> Im I the only one that now wishes I had seen it??
> 
> Ak



It was titled "Why black people don't tip".  Just an observation Chew had while in his altered state and felt the need to share with all the crackers here.  Just messing  with ya chew,  a few others joined in as well.   Not a major deal,  we just have a higher standard than other boards which is why you are all here in the first place. Again,  it was a very stand up thing did with a public apology.


----------



## Akamai (Mar 17, 2015)

wow didnt know it was like that,  Bad wookie!
Just joking Chewie we all make mistakes its how we deal with them that matters.
Ak


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 17, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> It was titled "Why black people don't tip".  Just an observation Chew had while in his altered state and felt the need to share with all the crackers here.  Just messing  with ya chew,  a few others joined in as well.   Not a major deal,  we just have a higher standard than other boards which is why you are all here in the first place. Again,  it was a very stand up thing did with a public apology.


Like I said, drunken rant...lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 17, 2015)

Akamai said:


> wow didnt know it was like that,  Bad wookie!
> Just joking Chewie we all make mistakes its how we deal with them that matters.
> Ak


It's not like that lol


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 20, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I was hammered the other night and I was talking shit that may have offended some people, if so I apologize brothers. Just wanted to humbly apologize for spewing puke the other day. Won't happen again braddahs



Cool if real. You picked a bad spot for that shit drunk or not .
You see I'm a white male that married into an all black world. 
I have raised kids and grand kids and foster kids and kids of guardianship of of both white and black backgrounds .
Let me share this with you.. My best experiences in life are 
with Children as far as watch and enjoying the development of a 
a child into adulthood. I know for a fact that we all start out the same when we slide out of mama. What happens next is called life,s circumstances. No this isn't the Race card as some punk mother fucker coined .This is a indisputable fact that I learned through this long strange trip we call life .When I look at my precious grandkids of black and white lineage I know that both are at the mercy of the cards they were dealt.There is not a one child or person that 
I know of that was afforded a choice of whom they would have as bio parents . I want to believe what you say in your apology.
Remember you stated this is your second home ? I do not shit on my floor? So will you be shitting on someone elses floor that is non consequential? I have to wonder..... 
By the way my aa kids grand kids , relatives , etc have far more quality higher education than my white side of the family .
No one gave them shit(AA kids grands and few of my whte kids grands . They either joined the army (my wife 6 yrs in germany)to pay for college after their discharge or the same way white kids /folks do loans , effort based assistance etc.
My mother in law managed to raise her only chlld my wife in the the roughest hoods in Chi town . Worked full time in a hospital for 30 +yrs 
To give my wife and other generations to follow a chance at life just like the haves..she did that and never made more than 26 K annually
and bought a modest home put her daughter through catholic school.
Guided her and she was successful. My wife is multi degree'ed.
We are still paying her student loans off from a degree she earned shortly after we married.The day we loaded the car up and left for the graduation ceremony we were in traffic and my wife started 
through the intersection and a probably drunk asshole screams fucking nigger!! he did not see me in he passenger seat.:
The look on the young family members face was of a bit of confusion and sorrow for their maw maws suppose to be "day".my mother in law never flinched.See DUUUUDE she has lived through no voting rights  seperate bathrooms, drinking fountains etc. 
My wifes instant response to fucking nigger was and damn proud of it too.If you are truly sorry and mean it put yourself in the position of 
some things I told you that may enlighten you.You will either retort 
with some indignation or maybe something from your heart.
My kin are blunted and resigned to hateful shit. I myself an not
use to it where I just say Ah ..what the F just another raised to hate 
person let me pray for them . Good luck to you . Hope you are 
being real. I know for fact I am ..Thanks , T.....


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 20, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Cool if real. You picked a bad spot for that shit drunk or not .
> You see I'm a white male that married into an all black world.
> I have raised kids and grand kids and foster kids and kids of guardianship of of both white and black backgrounds .
> Let me share this with you.. My best experiences in life are
> ...


That is why I apologized, I said some ignorant stuff when drunk that was bound to offends my friends and all who read it. The apology was sincere. I'm man enough to recognize my own ignorant statements....


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok did not mean to come off harsh. Your last post makes a difference .
Thanks , I appreciate your taking the time to confirm sincerity. You have a right 
to your beliefs moral standards etc . I have the same rights as well. 
lets rest this now . I'm very tired and  I will take this up and out of here soon . Not much else to say . Now have a great day and weekend coming chewy
 use caution to not be impaired behind the wheel ..Thx , T..............


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 20, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Ok did not mean to come off harsh. Your last post makes a difference .
> Thanks , I appreciate your taking the time to confirm sincerity. You have a right
> to your beliefs moral standards etc . I have the same rights as well.
> lets rest this now . I'm very tired and  I will take this up and out of here soon . Not much else to say . Now have a great day and weekend coming chewy
> use caution to not be impaired behind the wheel ..Thx , T..............


Yes sir my pleasure, I don't always embarrass myself on public forums, but when I do I drink Dos Equis


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 22, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Yes sir my pleasure, I don't always embarrass myself on public forums, but when I do I drink Dos Equis


Best reply ever.....   lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 22, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Best reply ever.....   lol


Lol, I'm really good at putting my foot in my mouth and even better pulling my foot out


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 22, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Best reply ever.....   lol



two buddies are talking .. one says man I'll ever drink  Modelo again!
Why says the other buddy? first buddy says I drank a case last night and blew chunks ! Buddy says that can happen when you drink too much of any alcohol. first buddy says  no chunks is my dog!.


ok putting this one to rest   lol have a great day bacca !


----------



## GottaGain (Mar 23, 2015)

Southpark Alcohol Commercial - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 24, 2015)

That was some funny shit... Thx   T


----------

